# the count down begins...



## H20RPR (Sep 24, 2008)

Picking up my audi TTC 225 Quattro on the 10th,cant wait!!!!
Im currently driving a 2003 renault clio 1.2 so the improvement in vehicle performance will be out of this world!!!!
:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------

